# Di gran lunga



## irene.acler

Hola a todos!

Los espacios exteriores predominan "di gran lunga" en el anuncio publicitario elegido.
Lo que quiero decir es: gli ambienti/spazi esterni predominano di gran lunga nell'annuncio pubblicitario scelto.

No sé muy bien como decir "di gran lunga", ¿me echáis un cable por favor?

Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## Silvia10975

Hola Irene 
Pensaba en "de sobra" con esta acepción del DRAE:
*de **~**.* * 1.     * loc. adv. *Abundantemente*, con exceso o con más de lo necesario.


----------



## irene.acler

Ah, no había pensado en eso! Ahora me pregunto si queda bien en el contexto o no.. 
Muchas gracias por ahora!


----------



## Silvia10975

Sì, anche io ho un dubbio, mi sembra che questo "de sobra" non abbia esattamente il senso dell'italiano "di gran lunga". Ma può essere magari indicativo per qualche madrelingua, per rendere l'idea...


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, efectivamente yo generalmente uso "de sobra" en otros contextos.
Bueno, a ver qué dicen los hispanohablantes al respecto.


----------



## housecameron

Ciao,
forse _predominan con mucho_, o _de lejos_ ?
_En gran medida_?


----------



## irene.acler

Mmm, "en gran medida" forse sta bene..
"Predominan con mucho"? Questa non l'ho mai sentita!!


----------



## traduttrice

*Ampliamente*.


----------



## Neuromante

*Ampliamente* me parece más contextualizado


----------



## housecameron

irene.acler said:


> "Predominan con mucho"? Questa non l'ho mai sentita!!


 
L'ho trovata nel dizionario inglese-spagnolo.
Google restituisce qualche risultato.


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, entonces por ahora me quedo con "ampliamente"!
Gracias a todos!

Tengo una pregunta en cuanto a la expresión que housecameron ha introducido, "con mucho". ¿Se usa bastante?


----------



## Neuromante

Sí, pero en este contexto yo, al menos, no la usaría. Es bastante coloquial, pero válida.


----------



## traduttrice

irene.acler said:


> Tengo una pregunta en cuanto a la expresión que housecameron ha introducido, "con mucho". ¿Se usa bastante?


Es *muy* coloquial, por acá se dice "por mucho" o "por bastante". _"El candidato ganó por bastante en su ciudad"_.


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, gracias por la aclaración, Neuromante y traduttrice.


----------



## Cristina.

Sí se usa "con mucho", y también "con (mucha/gran) diferencia".
En mi opinión, di gran lunga se traduce por "con mucho" / "con gran diferencia".

Di gran lunga = Con diferencia , con mucha/gran diferencia , con mucho (en comparaciones). Si no hay comparación, sería ampliamente, aunque también se puede dejar sin traducir, diciendo "predominan" a secas.
Me quedo con la traducción de Traduttrice : predominan ampliamente.

Ad esempio :
Anna Magnani è stata di gran lunga meglio di Penélope Cruz . (= AM ha sido con diferencia mejor que PC) 
Cruiff è di gran lunga un allenatore migliore di Capello. (con il permesso di Schenker)


----------



## 0scar

Cristina. said:


> Ad esempio :
> Anna Magnani è stata di gran lunga meglio di Penélope Cruz . (= AM ha sido con diferencia mejor que PC)


 
En este ejemplo lo más frecuente es

Anna M. fue _*por lejos*_ mejor que P. Cruz

La expresión _*con diferencia*_ suena muy raro, inentendible.


----------



## Cristina.

Pues en España "con diferencia" se usa muchísimo.
* "por lejos" no se usa nada en España , parecería un error, acá se dice "de lejos".


----------



## Neuromante

"Con diferencia" y "con mucho" en el ejemplo de Cristina seríasn válidas ambas formas en España.

Por otra parte, *con mucho* y *por bastante* no significan lo mismo (De donde supongo que *por mucho* tampoco) Diferencias de significado de las preposiciones.

*Por mucho* es una forma coloquial de *por bastante*, muy poco usada en España. Pero *con mucho* puede encontrarse hasta en discursos oficiales y propaganda estatal


----------

